# ER visit, chest pains from Synthroid??



## Gwennie (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello,

Well, I've been on 100 mcg of Synthroid for 3 months now. I have lost some weight (15 lbs) but I have noticed that I've experienced random chest pain. I took my pill today, the chest pain came back pretty strong, plus my throat seem to close up a bit and my left arm was numb. Finally caved and went to ER, all the cardio tests came back fine.

Anyway, if my heart is doing ok, why am I still having chest pain right now?? Any ideas on what this side effect is and suggestions? I'm going to skip the Synthroid for now. My TSH last week was 1.73. Not low enough to cause this, is it?

Gwennie


----------



## Debbie from Milwaukee (Apr 18, 2010)

Did you recently pick up a new bottle of your Synthroid? I wonder if a new bunch of pills could have some different ingredient or filler that caused an allergic reaction.

I believe you should NOT proceed to skip your thyroid meds for more than a day without direction from your doctor. You should call your doctor's office within the next 24 hours and explain everything that happened. Your doc should advise you what to do as well as order TSH, free T3 and free T4 soon to see what your true thyroid hormone levels are.

Welcome to the board. Maybe some of the other members will chime in with some other ideas. I think most folks here will advise you to NOT go this alone, but always seek medical advice. Good luck on getting to the bottom of it!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Don't stop the meds.

Did they run a complete metabolic panel at the hospital? Abormal results anywhere?


----------



## Gwennie (Jul 7, 2010)

They checked cardio at the hospital and said I was fine. I am to call my doc tomorrow. However, my primary care doesn't believe in running tests. He thinks a TSH once every six months is all that is necessary. I wasn't able to get the results of the tests that were run at the hospital. They said I could get them from my doctor tomorrow. I independently scheduled an appointment with an endo. This will be my first visit ever to an endo, but I'm not seeing her until Sept. 1st.

Gwennie


----------



## Gwennie (Jul 7, 2010)

This was not a new bottle of pills. Been on the same bottle of pills for a couple of months now.


----------



## Gwennie (Jul 7, 2010)

My best guess as to what happened is that I experienced the equivalent of a diabetic low in thyroidland. I am extra sensitive to meds since I have a slow processing liver. I think that even though I had a TSH of 1.73 last week, that my body felt over-stimulated and had a reaction like I was having hyperthyroidism. I have a good heart so it was not affected, but definitely trending that way. Does that make sense to anyone else??


----------

